# Rescue Photo Contest - Time to Vote



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Has any SM member with a rescue entered the Animal Site Photo Contest?

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...artyClicks=ERA_090710_PetPhotoContest_EB_Html


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They'd better do it quickly. Entries end on Sept 8!! Come one. :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So cool. I'm entering my Crisse.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I had thought about entering Hunter but I don't think he is techinically a 'rescue' as we adopted him from our local shelter. If he is a rescue then I will try to get a story up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Bitsy and Sasha are technically rescues,they sent to me by someone who wanted to rehome and I fell in love w/them ad now our home is their home. I did take them in the day before the former owner was going to euthanize them both...

Deb..no fair you have a million rescue stories! We love yah:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Deb needs to Send "Bunny" oops, Bette picture and story in.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I had thought about entering Hunter but I don't think he is techinically a 'rescue' as we adopted him from our local shelter. If he is a rescue then I will try to get a story up.


Of course, Hunter is a rescue, and an adorable one at that. Enter Erin. I'm going to.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

*O.K., we are in*

I just entered my sweet baby, Nadia. Here is the pic I used. Wish us luck!:aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, the Rescue Photo Contest Entries are in and now it's time to VOTE!

Will the SM members who entered their rescue, and are chosen as one of the finalists - I hope you all are - PLEASE post the link to their rescue picture so the reat of us can vote?? Thanks!:chili::chili: Good Luck to all!!!

*THIS LINK WORKS!!!* 










Vote Now *<-------------- CLICK HERE*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> I just entered my sweet baby, Nadia. Here is the pic I used. Wish us luck!:aktion033:


ADORABLE!! Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> OK, the Rescue Photo Contest Entries are in and now it's time to VOTE!
> 
> Will the SM members who entered their rescue, and are chosen as one of the finalists - I hope you all are - PLEASE post the link to their rescue picture so the reat of us can vote?? Thanks!:chili::chili: Good Luck to all!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks...let me see where this took a left turn.:huh: All fixed! See Post #9


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I did enter Crisse, but, we weren't picked as a finalist. Aww.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I did enter Crisse, but, we weren't picked as a finalist. Aww.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Oh Kerry - Crisse's a winner to us. :wub::wub: That's even better It doesn't look like any Malts made the cut. How sad. I was getting into vote mode. :huh:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee, it doesn't look like any of our SM furbabies made the finals.  Of the 10 finalists that did this is my personal favorite...

 
 View Details 

best friends
by Terry Miller


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No Maltese!!!!!:smpullhair::smpullhair:What were the judges thinking!!!!!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just voted - the pup in the wheelchair with a huge smile on his face got my vote


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just voted. The pup in the wheelchair with the huge smile on his face got my vote


----------

